# sweet Corsa on Ebay



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

faema livery and Campy C Record. 56 c, too small for me YUM YUM

http://cgi.ebay.com/Perfect-1988-Ed...201426387QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> faema livery and Campy C Record. 56 c, too small for me YUM YUM
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Perfect-1988-Ed...201426387QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That is one sweet bike


----------

